# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Aktive Sterbehilfe

## Muggelino

Dieses Thema wird anscheinend anders gesehen, sobald man selbst betroffen ist:

http://www.morgenpost.de/vermischtes...erbehilfe.html

----------


## Hvielemi

Die Heilsarmee muss Sterbehilfe in ihren Heimen in Neuenburg dulden,
sagt das Schweizerische Bundesgericht:

http://www.nzz.ch/schweiz/sterbehilf...icht-ld.120531

Hierbei ist aber nicht die Rede von Ärzten, die ihre Patienten umbringen sollen,
sondern vom Bereitstellen von NAP in geeigneter Form durch Freiwillige Sterbehelfer, 
etwa von EXIT oder Dignitas.
Herr Tutu liegt falsch, wenn er meint, jene, deren Aufgabe es ist, das Leben 
zu erhalten, zum Gegenteil zu verpflichten. Derselbe Irrtum macht auch in
Deutschland die Diskussion um die Sterbehilfe so unmöglich.
Ein Leben zu beenden ist weder die Aufgabe des Henkers, noch die eines
ärztlichen oder anderweitig zugelassenen Töters, sondern ausschliesslich 
jene des Sterbewilligen selbst.  Ihm hierzu die Möglichkeit zu geben, reicht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Passive Sterbehilfe im Extremfall erlaubt
*



> Leipzig. Schwer kranken, sterbewilligen Patienten darf der Staat in extremen Ausnahmefällen den Zugang zu einer tödlichen Dosis Betäubungsmittel für einen Suizid nicht verwehren. Das hat das Bundesverwaltungsgericht in Leipzig gestern entschieden. Das Persönlichkeitsrecht umfasse bei einem unheilbar kranken Menschen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen auch das Recht zu entscheiden, wie und wann er aus dem Leben scheiden wolle.


- hier - bitte weiterlesen  

*"Sterben kann gar nicht so schwer sein - bisher hat es noch jeder geschafft"*
(Norman Mailer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Harald, für diese Dpa-Meldung, bei der es um *passive*
Sterbehilfe geht, also der Hilfe zur Selbsttötung durch Beschaffen
und bereitstellen des Mittels. Das ist ein grundlegender Unterschied 
zur *aktiven* Sterbehilfe, die einer Tötung gleichkommt.




> Grundsätzlich sei es nicht möglich, den Erwerb einer 
> tödlichen Dosis zum Zweck des Suizids zu erlauben. 
> Es sei aber "eine Ausnahme für schwer und unheilbar kranke 
> Patienten zu machen, wenn sie wegen ihrer unerträglichen...


Das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Nun stellt sich als nächstes die Frage, wem es zustehe,
festzustellen, ein Leben sei unerträglich und daher
abzubrechen. Das kann ausschliesslich der Patient selbst,
denn er ist es ja, der das 'Unerträgliche' werten und ertragen muss,
und nicht ein Richter, ein Arzt oder gar eine Verwaltungsbehörde.

Die Gesellschaft stellt viele Mittel zum Suizid zur Verfügung, die 
typischerweise von Suizidwilligen nicht zum Zwecke erworben werden:
Lokomotiven, Brücken und, besonders praktisch, die Spitalhochhäuser. 
Warum nur diese blutigen Mittel und nicht das unspektakuläre NaP?

Das Gericht ging wohl an die Grenzen des Gesetzes.
Nun ist es am Gesetzgeber, einzusehen, dass die jüngste
Gesetzgebung zum Suizid ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung
war. Das Leben gehört nicht dem Staat, sondern ausschliesslich
dem Träger des Lebens, und das ist jeder Mensch für sein eigenes 
Leben selbst. Nicht nur das Leben ist unveräusserlich, sondern 
auch das Recht, dieses Leben weiterzuführen oder selbst zu beenden.
Letzteres muss ja nicht zwingend blutig erfolgen.

Zu finden ist eine Regelung,
- die dem Staat verwehrt, darüber zu entscheiden, 
ob ein Leben noch lebenswert sei, 
- die einer Kommerzialisierung des Suizids den Riegel schiebt, 
- und die all jene freihält, deren Aufgabe der Erhalt des Lebens ist.

Als Träger eines Systems zur Allokation von NaP kommen
nichtstaatliche Organisationen in Frage. 
z.B. die Glaubensgemeinschaften? Dass Diese ganz gerne mal das 
Leben selbst in die Hand nehmen, ist bekannt, aber stets nur das 
der Anderen, von Jan Hus über Kinder in von Klosterfrauen geführten 
Heimen bis zu den Opfern des IS.
Bleiben also Vereine, die zu diesem Zweck gegründet und
von ihren Mitgliedern geführt werden. Mitglieder können
nur natürliche Personen sein, die sich mit rund 50 Jahres-
beitrag das Recht auf die begleitete, aber selbsständige Einnahme 
von NaP erwerben (nicht aber das Mittel selbst).

Die Mitgliedschaft in einem solchen Verein macht mir das Leben 
selbst mit der GS9-Diagnose lebenswert, weil ich es in der Hand habe, 
zu entscheiden, was und wann " unerträglich" sei.
Ich kann und darf autonom ein Ende setzen. 
Ob ich das dereinst tun werde, ist dabei vollkommen unerheblich.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Wem ist die tödliche Dosis gestattet?* 




> Nach dem Urteil des Bundesverwaltungsgerichts, tödliche Medikamente im Extremfall für Patienten zugänglich zu machen, sind jetzt noch viele Fragen offen. Unter anderem, wer über die Schwere der Fälle entscheidet.


- bitte - *hier* - weiterlesen.

*Ein Urteil mit Tücken
*



> In der griechischen Mythologie gibt es die mehrköpfige Wasserschlange Hydra, der nach jeder Attacke neue Köpfe wachsen - weshalb sie als Sinnbild für Problemlösungen steht, die ihrerseits Tücken heraufbeschwören. Die Metapher gilt auch für die Entscheidung des Bundesverwaltungsgerichts, Schwerkranken das Recht einzuräumen, ihr Leben zu beenden und dafür tödliche Medikamente zu erwerben. Allerdings mit der Einschränkung einer Extremsituation.
> 
> Aber wer befindet darüber im Einzelfall? Juristisch lassen sich weder körperliche Schmerzen noch seelische Pein beurteilen - geschweige denn Todessehnsüchte verurteilen. Schon die Sprache signalisiert das Dilemma unterschiedlicher Betrachtungsweisen: Während der Begriff "Selbstmord" die unerlaubte Tötung zur verbalen Botschaft macht, betont das Wort "Freitod" selbstbestimmtes Handeln.
> 
> Den bei der passiven Sterbehilfe neu gesetzten Meilenstein mag man je nach persönlicher Philosophie für sinnvoll oder schlecht halten. In der nun einsetzenden Debatte sollte deshalb auch über menschliche Lebensbegleitung bis zum Schluss und medizinische Schmerzlinderung am Ende diskutiert werden: Denn diese lassen, wie Befragungen zeigen, einen Suizid-Wunsch erst gar nicht oder nur äußerst selten reifen. Nicht von ungefähr plädiert der renommierte Palliativmediziner Gian Domenico Borasio dafür, existenzielle Vorgänge wie Geburt und Tod neu zu betrachten und so etwas wie einfühlsame "Hebammen für natürliches Sterben" zu etablieren.


*"Ich glaube, dass wenn der Tod unsere Augen schließt, wir in einem Licht stehen, von welchem unser Sonnenlicht nur der Schatten ist"*
(A. Schopenhauer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...sind jetzt noch viele Fragen offen. 
> Unter anderem, wer über die Schwere der Fälle entscheidet.


Es braucht keinen Entscheid von irgendwem, ausser des Sterbewilligen.
Man frage nicht beim Amtsgericht nach, ob man über das Brückengeländer
klettern dürfe.




> _Nicht von ungefähr plädiert der renommierte Palliativmediziner Gian Domenico Borasio dafür, 
> existenzielle Vorgänge wie Geburt und Tod neu zu betrachten und so etwas wie 
> einfühlsame "Hebammen für natürliches Sterben" zu etablieren._


http://www.srf.ch/sendungen/sternstu...menico-borasio

Sterbehilfe wird in diesem langen Gespräch von 2012 nur am Rande erwähnt.
Muss ja nicht, weil sich Borasio in Lausanne und dem Publikum 
von SRF solch quälende Fragen wie oben gar nicht stellen. 
In der Palliativklinik des Hôpital Universitaire ist die Sterbehilfe 
ebenso zulässig, wie in den Heimen der Heilsarmee (Beitrag#2).
Aber eben nicht als Aufgabe von Ärzten oder anderen 'Autoritäten', 
sondern als autonomer Entscheid der Patienten. 
Die werden von ihren Vereinen organisatorisch und menschlich 
betreut, ähnlich, wie Andere den Seelsorger beanspruchen.

Solange man versucht, die Verantwortung zur Selbsttötung dem 
Staat zuzuschieben, droht im Hintergrund das Euthanasie-Gespenst. 
Unter diesem Geist wird eine Lösung stets unmöglich sein.

Konrad

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Konrad,

ich stimme deinen beiden Beiträgen absolut zu. 

Ich will selbst über mein Leben und das Ende meines Lebens bestimmen.

In die Politik hat sich eine Vielzahl Menschen eingeschlichen, die glauben, sie wüssten was für andere gut ist. Das geht in alle Lebensbereiche von der EU-Gurke bis zur Förderung massenhafter islamischer Einwanderung. Treibend bei vielen Themen, auch dem zuletzt genannten, sind die christlichen Kirchen.

Merkel und Gauck braucht man nichts gesondert zu erwähnen. Der deutsche Gesundheitsminister Gröhe ist als Mitglied der Synode der evangelischen Kirchen ein gutes Beispiel. Er will auch über das Leben anderer bestimmen und ist beispielsweise gegen Schwangerschaftsabbruch. 

Kirchenbonzen und aktive Gläubige drücken ihre privaten Glaubensbekenntnisse per Politik ins Leben anderer. Weitere Beispiele sind: SPD Andrea Nahles streng katholisch, Grüne: Kathrin Göring-Eckardt (Synode der evangelischen Kirche),  Landesbischof Jochen Bohl (Grüne Saarland), Ex-Bundesgesundheitsministerin Andrea Fischer (SPD, streng katholisch) usw. usf.

In Kürze habe ich meine Medikamente zu Hause. Dignitas Deutschland ist wegen der neuen Gesetzeslage vorsichtig geworden, wie hier im Forum Helmut I. letztens berichtete. Er will sich nun zu Tode fasten.

Gruß an alle Selbstbestimmten

Wolfgang

----------


## rolando

Mit den von Konrad und Wolfgang eingestellten Beiträgen stimme ich überein.

Jeder Mensch sollte über die Beendigung seines Lebens selbst entscheiden können - allerdings nur, wenn eine unumkehrbar aussichtslose und unerträgliche Lebenssituation vorliegt.

Dieser Grundsatz sollte weder von religiösen Institutionen, noch von politischen Instanzen oder anderen ethischen Orientierungen in Frage gestellt werden können.

Wer entscheidet über die Beendigung des Lebens wegen Aussichtslosig-/Unerträglichkeit?  Zunächst einmal der Betroffene selbst, indem er das Mittel für seinen Freitod zur Verfügung gestellt haben möchte. 

Hier beginnen jedoch die Schwierigkeiten. Wer erhält z.B. NaP ?  Jeder der anfrägt oder sollte noch eine Prüfung und Beratung erfolgen? Wer prüft und berät ggf. unabhängig?....

Ein völlig freier und unkontrollierter Zugang zu Substanzen, die ein humanes Sterben ermöglichen, ist utopisch, da durch eine solche Handhabung Missbrauch, voreiliger und sachfremder Einsatz nicht ausgeschlossen werden können. 
Es braucht dann schon klare Regeln, wer - unter welchen Umständen - Zugriff auf die erlösenden Mittel erhält und hier wird es immer Grenzfälle geben. Die Modalitäten dieser Entscheidung sind für mich die eigentlich "heißen Eisen".

Es steht für mich ausser Frage, dass man schwerstkranken Menschen die Möglichkeit einer humanen selbstbestimmten Beendigung ihres Lebens und damit auch ihres Leidens geben muß.

Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

> Es braucht dann schon klare Regeln, wer - unter welchen Umständen - Zugriff 
> auf die erlösenden Mittel erhält und hier wird es immer Grenzfälle geben. 
> Die Modalitäten dieser Entscheidung sind für mich die eigentlich "heißen Eisen".


Das geht so: 
https://www.exit.ch/fileadmin/user_u...en_12_2016.pdf
Man mag das für ungenügend oder zu weitgehend betrachten.
Über 100'000 Mitglieder stimmen dem zu. Auch ich.

Konrad



PS: 
Ich verstehe nicht, wie man mit Beiträgen über EU-Gurken
 und gegen die aktive, für die passive Sterbehilfe_ 
in einem Satz_ "übereinstimmen" kann.

PS2: 
Mehr zum Gurxit: 
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/h...-14303914.html

----------


## Michi1

Da aber unsere Medizin so weit ist das sie uns bis zum letzten Rag ohne Schmerzen leben lassen kann kann ich mir solche Gedanken überhaupt nicht vorstellen. Und sollte es jamals so weit kommen das ich nur mit Maschinen leben kann (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen weil ich eine Patientenvollmacht habe) habe ich ja sowieso keine Möglichkeit mehr dazu.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Im Internet ist vieles auffindbar. 

Zitat aus einer Seite für Apotheker:

 "_In seinem Buch gibt Puppe eine Anleitung zum Sterben. Zum  Medikamenten-Mix gehören MCP zur Vorbereitung des Magens, 500 bis 750  Milligramm Diazepam zum Erreichen des Tiefschlafs und 80 bis 100  Tabletten des Malariamittels Chloroquin für die tödliche Wirkung. Atem-  und Herzstillstand trete je nach Kräftezustand des Körpers 45 Minuten  bis sechs Stunden nach der Einnahme ein. 
 In den Niederlanden und in Belgien verwenden die Ärzte dagegen Thiopental oder Propofol, gelegentlich auch Pentobarbital,  Secobarbital und Natriumpentothal. Der Arzt holt das Präparat selbst  von der Apotheke ab. Für die Prämedikation werde Midazolam intravenös  verwendet, so die niederländische Ärztevereinigung (KNMG). Die Kosten  für die Medikation, rund 25 bis 50 Euro, übernimmt in beiden Ländern die  Krankenversicherung._"

----------


## Michi1

Chloropquin ist aber nicht frei verkäuflich. Welcher Arzt verschreibt dir das wenn er weiß du kannst in kein Malariagebiet mehr fliegen `?

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Wolfgang
Dann eben die offene Variante meines Hinweises:

Ich will nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden mit deinen
Hasstiraden gegen ganze Gruppen und namentlich
genannte Politiker.

Hvielemi

----------


## Hermes_53

Tach zusammen, 

ich denke mal, wie viele hier: Der Betroffene hat das letzte Wort, aber ich würde z.B. keinem jungen depressiven Menschen helfen, über den Jordan zu gehen und dazu die nötige Giftmischung besorgen. 

Ich selber würde sowieso nur bei einem nahen Angehörigen tätig werden und dann auch nur bei genauest möglichem Wissen über seine Zukunftsaussichten. Weiterhin wird dieser Angehörige in besseren Zeiten mit mir über die Möglichkeit solcher Lebenssituation gesprochen haben. Dabei sind seine Vorstellungen vom Lebensende klar genannt worden. Sie stehen dann auch in einer Patientenverfügung. So ausgestattet und nach Rücksprache mit meinem Hausarzt und Pfarrer würde ich dann auch unabhängig von der Gesetzeslage passive oder aktive Sterbehilfe leisten - hoffentlich...

Der Strafprozess mit Folgen wären dann ein Kinderspiel im Vergleich zum Getanen vorher. Aber 1. muss man manchmal Dinge tun, die man eigentlich nicht tun möchte. Und 2. kann kein Gesetzgeber der Welt Gesetze so machen, dass alle Fälle richtig abgebildet sind. Da ist dann die Rechtsprechung gefordert. Insofern ist auch die Debatte müßig, ob die Schweizer oder die Deutsche Regelung besser ist. Die Regelungen werden von Mehrheiten entschieden. Einzelfälle passen da schon mal nicht 'rein. 

Gruß Wolfgang, der eigentlich hofft, diese Gelegenheit auslassen zu dürfen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Wolfgang,

Deine Ausführungen gefallen mir; meine Frau würde wohl ähnlich argumentieren und mich nicht im Stich lassen. Cum grano salis. Trotz des eher traurig anmutenden Themas, erinnerte ich mich eben an etwas mehr Spaßiges, das Andi einmal vor längerer Zeit, möglicherweise nur mir direkt übermittelte:

Everything we need to know about life, we learned from Noahs Ark
*1. Don't miss the boat.
2. Remember that we are all in the same boat.
3. Plan ahead! It wasn't raining when Noah built the Ark.
4. Stay fit. When you're 60 years old, someone may ask you to do something really big.
5. Don't listen to critics; just get on with the job that needs to be done.
6. Build your future on high ground.
7. For safety's sake, travel in pairs.
8. Speed isn't always an advantage. The snails were on board with the cheetahs.
9.  When you're stressed, float a while.
10. Remember, the Ark was built by amateurs; the Titanic by professionals.
11. No matter the storm, when you are with God, there's always a rainbow waiting.*

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## klaus42

Moin moin Harald, schade, die deutsche Übersetzung hätte ich gern gelesen. Ich gehöre zu den wenigen, die ihr Universitätsdiplom in den 70er Jahren ohne Fremdsprachenkenntnisse erhielten, was ich heute sehr bedauere. Zum Thema so viel: Konrad ist mit Exit (100000 Mitgl.) u.a. in der Schweiz in einer priviligierten Situation, im übrigen empfehle ich die anhängigen Verfassungsbeschwerden, die wohl noch in diesem Jahr vom BVG zum § 217 StGB entschieden werden,wie auch die Urteilsbegründung des Bundesverwaltungsgerichts abzuwarten. Die Empfehlungen von Puppe, den ich persönlich kennengelernt habe als er noch Mitglied der DGHS war und nach seinem Austritt aus der Gesellschaft aktive Sterbehilfe mit seinem "Medikamentenplan" leistete, würde ich sehr zurückhaltend beurteilen. 
Schönen Sonntag und Gruß Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

Selbst liberale Sterbehilfeorganisatoren sind hilflos, wenn Demenzkranke
sterben wollen. Sterbehilfe setzt eine klare Willensäusserung voraus.
Das Sterbefasten wird in der NZZ diskutiert:

[QUOTE]Als Ausweg aus dem Dilemma propagiert der ehemalige Zürcher Stadtarzt Albert Wettstein das Sterbefasten, auch terminales Fasten genannt. «So muss man nicht zu einem Zeitpunkt aus dem Leben scheiden, an dem man es gar noch nicht will, nur weil man es später nicht mehr kann», sagt Wettstein. Die Vorstellung, vor dem Tod Hunger und Durst zu leiden, sei für viele Menschen schlimm. Aber die Angst sei unnötig: «Alte Menschen verspüren oft kaum Hunger oder Durst  sie leiden vielmehr darunter, dass sie in den Heimen dauernd zum Essen und Trinken gezwungen werden.» Um den Rest des Hunger- und Durstgefühls zu unterdrücken, reicht laut Wettstein eine gute Mundpflege aus. «Keine Nahrung mehr aufzunehmen, ist, anders als die Sterbehilfe mittels Gift, ein natürlicher Weg des Sterbens.» Der Tod trete nach etwa zehn Tagen ein.[/QUOTE]

https://www.nzz.ch/schweiz/sterbefasten-ein-ausweg-aus-der-demenz-ld.148715

----------


## rolando

@Konrad:



> Ich verstehe nicht, wie man mit Beiträgen über EU-Gurken
> und gegen die aktive, für die passive Sterbehilfe_ 
> in einem Satz "übereinstimmen" kann._


Ich schon. Wenn damit ein Prinzip erklärt wird, wie in unserer Gesellschaft über die Köpfe der Menschen hinweg Entscheidung getroffen werden. Aber da du in der Schweiz lebst und über eure Volksentscheide direkter an der Gestaltung der dortigen politisch-sozialen Ordnung beteiligt bist, kannst du diese Argumentation vielleicht etwas schwerer nachvollziehen.




> Ich will nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden mit deinen
> Hasstiraden gegen ganze Gruppen und namentlich
> genannte Politiker.


Ich kann in Wolfgangs Beitrag keine Hasstiraden gegen Personen oder Gruppen erkennen. Gut,  der Begriff 'Kirchenbonzen' ist abfällig und deplatziert, aber sonst versucht er nur deutlich zu machen, welche Beziehungsgeflechte hier überparteilich Einfluss auf die politischen Entscheidungen zur Sterbehilfe nehmen und Persönlichkeitsrechte beschneiden wollen. Auch hier nochmals der Hinweis, bei Dir in der Schweiz wird an dieser Stelle ein Volksentscheid auf den Weg gebracht und jeder Einzelne mitgenommen. Lobbyismus wie in der repräsentativen Demokratie,  ist bei euch Eidgenossen  damit deulich schwieriger umzusetzen.

Dass christliche Kirchen in einem vom Grundgesetz her säkularen Staat einen viel zu großes Mitspracherecht besitzen und in vielen Bereichen Sonderrechte genießen, steht für mich ausser Zweifel.

Von Wolfgangs Äußerung über die Förderung der massiven islamischen Einwanderung durch die Kirchen distanziere ich mich. 
Für die Fluchtbewegung Richtung Europa gibt es zahlreiche andere politische und wirtschaftliche Gründe, für die unter anderem auch Entscheidungen unseren westlichen Gesellschaften, geschäftliche Interessen multinationaler Konzerne und Korruption in den Flüchtlingsländern verantwortlich sind.

Roland

----------


## rolando

@Wolfgang aus Berlin:



> In Kürze habe ich meine Medikamente zu Hause.


So sollte es genau nicht sein!!! 
Durch eine solche Handhabung sind einem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor geöffnet. Die Einnahme der Medikamente muß für mich zwingend durch eine unbeteiligte und unbefangene Person mit der Bereitstellung zu einem vom Betroffenen gewünschten Zeitpunkt erfolgen - sonst werden die Angehörigen kurze Zeit später kriminalpolizeiliche Ermittlungen aushalten müssen und den Leichnam ihres Verstorbenen in der Gerichtsmedizin wiederfinden.

Hier könnten die von Konrad verlinkten klaren Regelungen von 'Exit' eine Leitlinie für die praktische Umsetzung der Sterbehilfe sein.

Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Auf vielfache Anfrage eines Einzelnen übernehme ich das mal und übersetze so: 


> Everything we need to know about life, we learned from Noahs Ark
> *1. Don't miss the boat.
> 2. Remember that we are all in the same boat.
> 3. Plan ahead! It wasn't raining when Noah built the Ark.
> 4. Stay fit. When you're 60 years old, someone may ask you to do something really big.
> 5. Don't listen to critics; just get on with the job that needs to be done.
> 6. Build your future on high ground.
> 7. For safety's sake, travel in pairs.
> 8. Speed isn't always an advantage. The snails were on board with the cheetahs.
> ...


Wir lernen alles, was wir über das Leben wissen müssen, von der Arche Noah: 
1. Verpasse das Boot nicht!
2. Denke daran, wir sitzen alle im selben Boot.
3. Schaue vorraus. Es regnete nicht, als Noah die Arche baute. 
4. Halte Dich fit. Wenn Du erst mal 60 bist, wird Dich Jemand etwas richtig Großes fragen (big ist groß, fett. great wäre großartig!)
5. Beachte keine Kritik. Mach einfach den Job, der zu tun ist.
6. Baue die Zukunft auf dem Berg (high ground?) 
7. Zur Sicherheit, Reise als Paar. 
8. Tempo ist nicht immer ein Vorteil. Die Schnecken waren an Bord ebenso wie die Geparde. 
9. Wenn Du im Stress bist, lass Dich eine Weile treiben. 
10. Denke daran: Die Arche erbaute ein Dilettant(1), die Titanic wurde von Profis gebaut.
11. Egal ob es stürmt. Wenn Du mit Gott bist, wartet immer ein Regenbogen. 

1. Anm: Ein Dilettant ist keine Pflaume oder Flasche oder so. Ein Dilettant ist jemand, der etwas aus Freude macht, was er nicht machen muss.

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Wolfgang, ich heiße zwar auch Wolfgang, was aber unsere einzige Übereinstimmung wohl ist. 


> Kirchenbonzen und aktive Gläubige drücken ihre privaten Glaubensbekenntnisse per Politik ins Leben anderer. Weitere Beispiele sind: SPD Andrea Nahles streng katholisch, Grüne: Kathrin Göring-Eckardt (Synode der evangelischen Kirche),  Landesbischof Jochen Bohl (Grüne Saarland), Ex-Bundesgesundheitsministerin Andrea Fischer (SPD, streng katholisch) usw. usf.


Wenn Dich das politische Engagement von Christen stört, empfehle ich, Dich dagegen aufzustellen. Genauso wir jedem Fußballer ist jedem Christen bei uns politisches Engagement erlaubt. Es ist auch zulässig, gleichzeitig in seiner Kirche und seiner Ortsgemeinde politisch tätig zu sein, genau so wie der Bürgermeister auch Vorsitzender des Fußballvereins sein darf.  

Ich bin z.B. katholisch und engagiere mich dort wie in meiner DGB Gewerkschaft. Probleme? Weiterhin habe ich meine Patientenverfügung entsprichend kirchlicher Empfehlung formuliert. Zu Deiner vermuteten Überraschung ist die kirchliche Empfehlung inhaltsgleich mit der der Ärztekammern. 
http://www.dbk.de/themen/christliche-patientenvorsorge/

Ich lernte übrigens noch keinen Christen kennen, der die Islamisierung des Abendlandes fürchtet. 

Gruß, auch Wolfgang aber vom Niederrhein. Ich bitte um Beachtung.

----------


## Harald_1933

Mir erschließt sich nicht, warum das Wort amateur mit Dilettant übersetzt wurde, anstatt mit dem in der deutschen Sprache geläufigen Wort Amateur?

----------


## Harald_1933

Nachfolgend die Google-Übersetzung:

*Alles, was wir über das Leben wissen müssen, haben wir von Noahs Arche gelernt ...
1. Verpassen Sie nicht das Boot.
2. Denken Sie daran, dass wir alle im selben Boot sind.
3. Planen Sie voraus! Es regnete nicht, als Noah die Arche baute.
4. Bleiben Sie fit. Wenn du 60 Jahre alt bist, kann jemand dich bitten, etwas wirklich Großes zu machen.
5. Hören Sie nicht auf Kritiker; Komm schon mit dem Job, der getan werden muss.
6. Bilden Sie Ihre Zukunft auf Hochebene.
7. Aus Sicherheitsgründen reisen Sie paarweise.
8. Geschwindigkeit ist nicht immer ein Vorteil. Die Schnecken waren an Bord mit den Geparden.
9. Wenn du gestresst bist, schwebe eine Weile.
10. Denken Sie daran, die Arche wurde von Amateuren gebaut; Die Titanic von Profis.*
*11. Egal der Sturm, wenn du bei Gott bist, da ist immer ein Regenbogen.*

----------


## rolando

@ Götterbote:



> Zitat Hermes_53: 
> So ausgestattet und nach Rücksprache mit meinem Hausarzt und Pfarrer würde ich dann auch unabhängig von der Gesetzeslage passive oder aktive Sterbehilfe leisten - hoffentlich...


Wie lässt sich dein Ansinnen mit den von dir verlinkten Handlungsempfehlungen der Deutschen Bischofskonferenz  vereinbaren.

Dort steht:
*
Aktive Sterbehilfe
Gezielte Tötung eines Menschen, z. B. durch die Verabreichung eines den Tod herbeiführenden Präparates (zum Beispiel Tablette, Spritze, Infusion). Sie ist in Deutschland gesetzlich verboten und wird strafrechtlich verfolgt und zwar auch dann, wenn sie mit ausdrücklicher Zustimmung des Patienten oder der Patientin erfolgt. Die Legalisierung aktiver Sterbehilfe in den Niederlanden und in Belgien lässt die Tötung schwerstkranker und sterbender Menschen in diesen Ländern unter bestimmten Bedingungen zu.
Aktive Sterbehilfe ist jedoch mit dem christlichen Verständnis vom Menschen nicht vereinbar.*
*
Assistierter Suizid bzw. Beihilfe zur Selbsttötung bzw. Freitodbegleitung 
Assistierten Suizid nennt man die Unterstützung eines  Menschen bei der Durchführung seiner Selbsttötung, z. B. durch die Beschaffung tödlich wirkender Medikamente oder durch die Anleitung der Handhabung dieser Medikamente. Die Beihilfe zur Selbsttötung ist nicht auf die unmittelbare Sterbephase beschränkt, sondern kann schon nach der Diagnose einer schweren Erkrankung oder der Prognose eines belastenden Krankheitsverlaufs stattfinden.
Aus ethischer Sicht und nach Meinung der Kirchen ist die Beihilfe zur Selbsttötung abzulehnen, die in manchen Ländern (z. B. Schweiz, Niederlande) von so genannten Sterbehilfe-Organisationen praktiziert wird. 

*Bitte um Aufklärung!

So wie es die christlichen Kirchen vorschlagen und auch durchzusetzen versuchen, nämlich als allgemeingültige Vorschrift  in Form eines gesetzlichen Verbotes, will ich es nicht haben. Jeder sollte selbstbestimmt entscheiden. Anhänger/Mitglieder einer bestimmten Weltanschauung können doch für sich selbst anderer Meinung sein und danach leben, sie sollten hingegen allen anderen Menschen ihre Entscheidungsfreiheit nicht streitig machen.

Die Zeiten von Zwangsmissionierung sollten in unserer freien multikulturellen und aufgeklärten Gesellschaft vorbei sein. Ich brauche jedenfalls keine kirchlichen Handlungsanweisungen, die mein Leben bestimmen und mich ggf. noch in ungerechtfertigte Gewissenskonflikte stürzen und ein Gefühl von Schuld auf mich laden. Schon die fortlaufende Verwendung der Begriffe  "Selbsttötung" und "Beihilfe zur Selbsttötung"  in den bischöflichen Empfehlungen assoziieren eine strafbare Handlung und sind geeignet bei Menschen Gewissensängste auszulösen. Unter zahlreichen anderen Gründen haben mich diese, immer wiederkehrenden Strickmuster der Erzeugung von Schuldgefühlen, dazu bewogen aus der kirchlichen Glaubensgemeinschaft auszutreten.

Säkulare Grüße 
Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Roland,

vielen Dank für Deine verständliche Meinungsäußerung. Mich hat schon in früher Jugend, als ich noch in Hamburg vor der Zerstörung im 2. Weltkrieg lebte, das ganze Drum- und Dran mit dem Ablasshandel etc. etc - *hier* - veranlasst, mich von dieser Glaubensrichtung abzuwenden. Die buddhistische Lehre geht da mehr in meine Richtung. Buddha -Siddhartha Gautama-  hat nie behauptet, so etwas wie ein Gott zu sein.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Hermes_53

> Bitte um Aufklärung!


Ich sagte, die Kirchen machen es wie die Ärztekammer. Schau entsprechende Empfehlungen von dort an. 

Weiterhin sprach ich von der Möglichkeit, mich über das Gesetz hinwegzusetzen, um Sterbehilfe auszuüben. Der danach folgenden Rechtsprechung sähe ich in jedem Fall entspannt entgegen. Genaueres siehe mein vorgehendes Posting. Wo ist also das Problem?

Von jedem, der aktive Sterbehilfe legalisiert haben will, verlange ich, dies selbst zu tun und die Sterbehilfe keinem Arzt in die Schuhe zu schieben.

----------


## rolando

@Hermes_53:

Wer hat davon gesprochen, den Ärzten die Verantwortung für die Sterbehilfe zu delegieren?
Davon war hier nie die Rede. Es wurde hier immer von unabhängigen Gremien/Vereinen und dazu gewillten Personen gesprochen.
Ich kann doch keinen Arzt dazu zwingen Sterbehilfe zu geben - das versteht sich für mich von selbst.




> Zitat Hermes_53:
> So ausgestattet und nach Rücksprache mit meinem Hausarzt und Pfarrer würde ich dann auch unabhängig von der Gesetzeslage passive oder aktive Sterbehilfe leisten - hoffentlich...


Wie soll das funktionieren? Sowohl die Empfehlungen der Ärztekammer, als auch der Bischofskonferenz  - die du selbst hier verlinkt hast - sprechen sich gegen eine aktive und auch assistierte Sterbehilfe aus. Soll sich der Hausarzt gegen seine Standesordnung aussprechen oder soll jetzt dein Pfarrer sagen "Macht nichts - du darfst Sterbehilfe leisten, du musst halt anschließend Buße tun" ??? 




> Weiterhin sprach ich von der Möglichkeit, mich über das Gesetz hinwegzusetzen, um Sterbehilfe auszuüben. Der danach folgenden Rechtsprechung sähe ich in jedem Fall entspannt entgegen. Genaueres siehe mein vorgehendes Posting. Wo ist also das Problem?


Das Problem ist, dass du dich in deinen Beiträgen in Widersprüche verwickelst, genau wie es alle Glaubensgemeinschaften mit ihren dogmatischen Ansichten immer wieder tun. Das hilft keinem einzigen sterbewilligen Schwerstkranken weiter.
Nochmals - einfach die Betroffenen selbstbestimmt entscheiden lassen und keine Gewissenskonflikte schüren.

Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Tach Roland, 

Es ist kein Widerspruch, und ich bin kein Dogmatiker: 
1. Das Gesetz ist ok. Es kann nur die Bedürftigkeit einer mehr oder weniger großen Mehrheit abbilden.
2. Ich als Einzelner ignoriere das Gesetz und töte im Zweifel (siehe Postings zuvor) meine Frau. Die Konsequenzen nehme ich in Kauf. 
Es ist lächerlich, daraus einen Widerspruch zu konstruieren. Es ist noch lächerlicher daraus religiösen Dogmatismus zu konstruieren. Stelle ich mich dann doch klar gegen kirchliches Gesetz. 

Das Selbstbestimmungsrecht des Betroffenen hat auch Grenzen. Die enden z.B. dort, wo er sich nicht mehr selber äußern kann. Sie sind auch beim depressiven jungen Menschen erreicht, der keinen Bock mehr hat. 

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo,

ich möchte noch auf einen Aspekt hinweisen, der zur gesamten Diskussion meiner Meinung nach dazu gehört.

Durch Apparatemedizin werden Menschen am Leben gehalten. Das ist in vielen Fällen hilfreich, in anderen Fällen jedoch nicht. Menschen, deren natürliche Lebenszeit abgelaufen ist, werden beispielsweise zwangsernährt und leiden. Sterbenskranke liegen sich in Heimen wund. 

Chemotherapien werden empfohlen und verabreicht und nicht korrekt aufgeklärt. Somit werden indirekt nicht haltbare Versprechen abgegeben, obwohl kein oder nur geringster Nutzen zu erwarten ist. Die Patienten leiden, anstatt friedlich ihre letzten Tage zu leben. 

Häufig ist die Frage nicht einfach zu beantworten, ob es sinnvoll ist, diese Maßnahmen (ich schreibe extra nicht "Therapien") anzuwenden oder nicht. Aber auch hier hat der Patient nur Eingriffsmöglichkeiten, wenn er Unterstützer hat, die seine (eventuell vorhandene) Patientenverfügung durchsetzen. Gibt es keine Patientenverfügung führen diejenigen, die diese Maßnahmen durchführen "ethische" Gründe dafür an, diese fortzusetzen. 

Ist das ethisch? Der Gesamtkomplex ist von Scheinmoral durchzogen.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Wolfgang aus Berlin,

das ist doch ein vollkommen anderes Thema, durchaus mit entsprechende Patientenverfügung und Betreuungsvollmacht abzudecken und von Angehörigen, ggf. Hausarzt oder Notar/Anwalt durchzusetzen.
Jeder, der sich über sein selbstbestimmtes Sterben gedanken macht, kennt diese beiden Dokumente und ihre Auswirkungen. Dass ein selbstbestimmtes Sterben auch Dritte mit einbinden soll ist doch das eigentliche Problem. Hier ist tatsächlich der Staat gefordert, diese Personen justiziabel zu schützen. Zur Zeit befinden sie sich im rechtsfreien Raum. Das hat weder was mit Religion noch mit anderen Zwängen zu tun ist einfach Fakt, welcher von den Beführwortern des selbstbestimmten Sterbens keine ausreichende Berücksichtigung findet.

Helmut I hat einen Weg aufgezeigt, wie sich mit paliativ betreutem Ableben rechtliche Fragen überhaupt nicht stellen. Und welcher im Gegensatz zum sterbenskranken Tier ohne Schmerzen und Leiden zum Tod führt. Hierbei trägt alleine der Sterbenswillige die Verantwortung, wenn er entsprechend mit Patientenverfügung und Betreuungsvollmacht vorgesorgt hat.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## rolando

Hallo Wolfgang  (Hermes_53),




> Das Gesetz ist ok. Es kann nur die Bedürftigkeit einer mehr oder weniger großen Mehrheit abbilden.


Klar ist das Gesetz, so wie es im Moment besteht, für dich in Ordnung, es entspricht ja deiner Glaubenseinstellung.
Ich glaube allerdings nicht an eine Mehrheit für das Verbot einer assistierten Sterbehilfe, wenn man die Menschen in einem Volksentscheid persönlich abstimmen ließe.
Wie schon in einem vorangegangenen Post angedeutet, kommt es bei der repräsentativen Demokratie durch lobbyistische Einflussnahme (insbesondere der Kirchen) zu Mehrheitsverhältnissen, die nicht die mehrheitliche Meinung in der Bevölkerung abbilden.
Nur so nebenbei bemerkt - ähnliche Effekte ergeben sich auch bei der durch Lobbyarbeit beeinflußte Mehrheitbildung in den EU-Gremien, wo der normale Bürger dann nur noch den Kopf schüttelt und sich in den getroffenen Entscheidungen nicht wiederfindet.




> Es ist noch lächerlicher daraus religiösen Dogmatismus zu konstruieren.


Von wegen lächerlich - ist es in den abendländisch geprägten Religionen etwa kein Dogma an einem von Gott bestimmten Ende des individuellen menschlichen Lebens zu zweifeln???




> Das Selbstbestimmungsrecht des Betroffenen hat auch Grenzen. Die enden z.B. dort, wo er sich nicht mehr selber äußern kann. Sie sind auch beim depressiven jungen Menschen erreicht, der keinen Bock mehr hat.


Dies wurde in diesem Thread auch noch an keiner einzigen Stelle angezweifelt.  Es ging hier immer nur um das Recht auf einen selbstbestimmten Tod bei eigenständigem Vollzug unter geistiger Urteilsfähigkeit bei unumkehrbarer schwerster unerträglicher Lebenssituation. Auch stand die Sterbehilfe niemals in Zusammenhang mit depressiven Gemütslagen junger Menschen zur Diskussion.

Gruß mit dem Wunsch auf einen Volksentscheid zum Thema Sterbehilfe - aber dies lassen unsere Volksvertreter unter dem Einfluss von Kirchen und Ärzteverbänden/Krankenhausgesellschaften wohlweislich nicht zu und erklären die Bevölkerung diesbezüglich für unmündig und nicht entscheidungsfähig. Glücklicherweise haben wir eine unabhängige Justiz, die den Parlamentarierinnen gelegentlich die Leviten zu lesen vermag, wie hier mit dem Urteil des Bundesverwaltungsgericht zur Bereitstellung von Medikamenten für die Lebensbeendigung geschehen.

Roland

----------


## rolando

Hallo Heribert,




> Zur Zeit befinden sie sich im rechtsfreien Raum. Das hat weder was mit Religion noch mit anderen Zwängen zu tun ist einfach Fakt, welcher von den Beführwortern des selbstbestimmten Sterbens keine ausreichende Berücksichtigung findet.


Sie befinden sich deswegen in einem rechtsfreien Raum, weil kirchliche Institutionen und Ärzteverbände/Krankenhausgesellschaften aus unterschiedlichen Gründen eine Blockadehaltung einnehmen. 
Dies hat also durchaus etwas mit Religion und z. B. Standeszwängen zu tun.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Heribert

> Sie befinden sich deswegen in einem rechtsfreien Raum, weil kirchliche Institutionen und Ärzteverbände/Krankenhausgesellschaften aus unterschiedlichen Gründen eine Blockadehaltung einnehmen. 
> Dies hat also durchaus etwas mit Religion und z. B. Standeszwängen zu tun.


Das ist nicht der Kern, es geht einfach darum, ob man es einem Dritten ethisch zumuten sollte, die Verantwortung für den Sterbewilligen zu übernehmen. Ich habe da einfach ein anderes Verständnis von Ethik und nicht nur ich alleine, wie aus der allgemeinen Diskussion erkennbar wird.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## rolando

Hallo Heribert,




> Das ist nicht der Kern, es geht einfach darum, ob man es einem Dritten ethisch zumuten sollte, die Verantwortung für den Sterbewilligen zu übernehmen.


Kein Dritter soll dazu gezwungen werden, Verantwortung für einen Sterbewilligen zu übernehmen. Lassen wir doch die beteiligten Personen auf freiwilliger und selbstbestimmter Basis darüber entscheiden, was sie mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren können. Verantwortung für sein Handeln hat bei bestehender geistiger Urteilsfähigkeit nach meinem Dafürhalten immer der Sterbewillige selbst, egal ob er, wie im Fall von Helmut, in den Hungerstreik tritt oder den Giftbecher wünscht. 

Übrigens ein schmerzfreier Tod durch Nahrungsverweigerung setzt voraus , dass kene krankheitsbezogen Schmerzen vorhanden sind, was bei unumkehrbar aussichtsloser und unerträglicher Erkrankung nicht immer der Fall sein dürfte und zu unnötigem erheblichem Leiden führen könnte. Ich wage es außerdem zu bezweifeln, ob ein Fasten bis zum Tode für das Umfeld des Betroffenen eine weniger belastende Situation darstellt, als die Bereitstellung einer lebensbeendenden Substanz.

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## Heribert

Das Problem ist, wenn man sich auf "dürfte und könnte" abstützt, verlässt man die Fakten. Verantwortlich bleibt nach wie vor der Handelnde, nicht der Passive und das schon garnicht, wenn er zum eigenständigen Handeln nicht mehr in der Lage ist. 
Ich kenne nun Deine Standpunkte, die ich nicht teile, so wie Du meine Standpunkte nicht teilen kannst.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hermes_53

Der thread heißt "aktive Sterbehilfe". Dies: 


> Es ging hier immer nur um das Recht auf einen selbstbestimmten Tod bei eigenständigem Vollzug unter geistiger Urteilsfähigkeit bei unumkehrbarer schwerster unerträglicher Lebenssituation. Auch stand die Sterbehilfe niemals in Zusammenhang mit depressiven Gemütslagen junger Menschen zur Diskussion.


ist passive Sterbehilfe und in Deutschland legal. Damit verstehe ich das Problem nicht. 

Zur Abgrenzung: 
Passive Sterbehilfe ist es, dem Patienten den Giftbecher hinzustellen. Der Patient trinkt ihn selber. Das ist legal.
Aktive Sterbehilfe ist es, dem Patienten den Giftbecher einzuflößen. Dies kann z.B. bei fehlender Koordinierungsfähigkeit notwendig sein. 

Zur Lobbyarbeit von Kirchen: Die Kirchenmitglieder sind selber Politiker. Daneben gibt es keine Lobbyarbeit. Dazu haben die Kirchen kein Geld übrig. Wer nicht will, dass so viele Kirchenleute in der Politik sitzen, soll sich als säkularer Ateist selber engagieren, statt nur in Foren oder am Stammtisch zu Hause beim Bier die Situation zu beklagen. 

Also nochmal zum Thema: Geht es nur um das, was ich hier von Roland zitiere, gibt es kein Problem.

----------


## helmut (i)

> Hallo Heribert,
> 
> 
> Kein Dritter soll dazu gezwungen werden, Verantwortung für einen Sterbewilligen zu übernehmen. Lassen wir doch die beteiligten Personen auf freiwilliger und selbstbestimmter Basis darüber entscheiden, was sie mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren können. Verantwortung für sein Handeln hat bei bestehender geistiger Urteilsfähigkeit nach meinem Dafürhalten immer der Sterbewillige selbst, egal ob er, wie im Fall von Helmut, in den Hungerstreik tritt oder den Giftbecher wünscht. 
> 
> Übrigens ein schmerzfreier Tod durch Nahrungsverweigerung setzt voraus , dass kene krankheitsbezogen Schmerzen vorhanden sind, was bei unumkehrbar aussichtsloser und unerträglicher Erkrankung nicht immer der Fall sein dürfte und zu unnötigem erheblichem Leiden führen könnte. Ich wage es außerdem zu bezweifeln, ob ein Fasten bis zum Tode für das Umfeld des Betroffenen eine weniger belastende Situation darstellt, als die Bereitstellung einer lebensbeendenden Substanz.
> 
> Gruß 
> Roland


Krankeitsbezogene Schmerzen habe ich nicht! Dass und warum eine Fahrt in die Schweiz auch für die Angehörigen eine wesentlich höhere Belastung darstellt, habe ich an anderer Stelle bereits begründet.

----------


## Michi1

Nur noch kurz. Ich finde sich aus dem Leben freiwillig zu verabschieden ist "feig" und für Angehörige nicht zu verstehen. Ich hab das in meiner Verwandschaft schon 2x erlebt und ich weiß von was ich spreche.

----------


## rolando

@Hermes_53:

Der Thread lautet zwar Aktive Sterbehilfe, entwickelte sich - wenn Du den weiteren Beitragsverlauf verfolgt hast - zu einer Diskussion über die assistierte passive Sterbehilfe. Diese ist in Deutschland zwar nicht verboten, jedoch weit von einer praktikablen Durchführbarkeit entfernt. Das ist das Problem. Wer gewährt einem schwerstkranken Menschen unter welchen Bedingungen Zugang z.B. zu NaP? 
Das wurde hier bisher diskutiert. Bis jetzt bewegt man sich in Deutschland auf völlig unsicherem Terrain, weil bereits das Besorgen einer lethal wirkenden Substanz auf legalem Weg kaum möglich ist. Ein Arzt, der ein entsprechenden Rezept ausstellen könnte, lässt sich, aufgrund von möglichen juristischen und standesrechtlichen Konsequenzen, nur sehr schwer finden. Unter diesen Umständen ist assistierte Sterbehilfe zwar erlaubt, aber für den Sterbewilligen kaum durchfürbar - das sind die Fakten.
Solange die Modalitäten für die assistierte Sterbehilfe nicht geklärt sind, lässt man die Betroffenen einfach im Regen stehen. Es kann doch nicht die Lösung sein, dass Bertoffene weiterhin zur Umsetzung ihres selbstbestimmten Willens in die Schweiz reisen müssen.
Und ich sage es nochmals: Kirchen und Ärzteverbänden/Krankenhausgesellschaften blockieren an dieser Stelle eine vernünftige und selbstbestimmte Umsetzung dieser an sich legalen Angelegenheit.




> Zur Lobbyarbeit von Kirchen: Die Kirchenmitglieder sind selber  Politiker. Daneben gibt es keine Lobbyarbeit. Dazu haben die Kirchen  kein Geld übrig. Wer nicht will, dass so viele Kirchenleute in der  Politik sitzen, soll sich als säkularer Ateist selber engagieren,...


Um deine allzu naive gutgläubige Sicht der Dinge etwas zu erhellen, versorge ich dich hier einmal mit harten Fakten:
http://www.deutschlandradiokultur.de...icle_id=318346
http://warum-ich-kein-christ-sein-wi....-5.-20151.pdf




> Wer nicht will, dass so viele Kirchenleute in der Politik sitzen, soll  sich als säkularer Ateist selber engagieren, statt nur in Foren oder am  Stammtisch zu Hause beim Bier die Situation zu beklagen.


Angesichts der oben verlinkten erdrückenden Faktenlage ist es mir als säkularem  atheistisch orientiertem Agnostiker kaum möglich wesentlichen  politischen Einfluss zu nehmen - dazu müsste sich das bestehende System schon selbst abschaffen. 
Ein vergleichbar aussichtsloses Unterfangen wäre es, in eine Partei einzutreten mit der Absicht das Parteiensystem aufzulösen.
Mir blieb nur der Weg aus der von Geburt aus fremdbestimmten Glaubensgemeinschaft auszutreten und in meinem privaten Umfeld auf die unterschwelligen Beziehungsgeflechte zwischen Staat und Kirche sowie die daraus resultierenden Privilegien und Einflüsse auf unser Gesellschaftsystem hinzuweisen.

Deine Bemerkungen zu Stammtisch und Bier sind völlig am Thema vorbei und zeigen, dass du die Problematik entweder nicht ergriffen hast oder aber vertrauensselig -ganz im Sinne unserer Amtskirchen - gar nicht begreifen willst.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Roland, 

Dein Link zum http://www.deutschlandradiokultur.de...icle_id=318346 habe ich überflogen. Die Inhalte bekannt und weitgehend richtig. Ich erlaube zu einigen Punkten: 

Die Kirchen arbeiten mit ihren Krankenhäusern,... ganz normale öffentliche Aufträge ab, wie z.B. Asklepios auch. Während Asklepios noch Gewinn dabei erzielt, schießen die Kirchen aus der Kirchensteuer etwa 10% zu, die nur Mitglieder bezahlen. 

Asklepios bringt seine Tarif- oder Arbeitsrechte mit, die Kirchen machen das auch. Ansonsten ist die Kirche wie die Parteien oder Gewerkschaften und anders als Asklepios ein  Tendenzbetrieb. Du findest in der CDU sicher kein einziges SPD Mitglied  (beliebig kombinierbar). In der katholischen Caritas oder der  evangelischen Diakonie sind aber jeweils Mitglieder unterschiedlicher  christlicher Kirchen. 

Das Kündigungsrecht des immer wieder zitierten Chefarztes bei Wiederheirat wird seit Jahren nicht mehr angewandt. Es entspricht aber dem Kündigungsrecht z.B. von Siemens, wenn Mitarbeiter öffentlich systematisch die Siemensprodukte schlecht machen. Das Produkt der Kirche ist aber keine Waschmaschine sondern Nächstenliebe und Verkündung der frohen Botschaft. Wer dieses Kernprodukt systematisch und öffentlich schlecht macht, kann wie bei Siemens fliegen. Ehebruch (so die Wiederheirat auf katholisch) gehört dazu, wegen der aus katholischer Sicht Unauflöslichkeit der Ehe, und weil die Ehe ein Sakrament ist. Leider wird solche Kündigung schnell zu einer schlimmen persönlichen Angelegenheit, weswegen die Kündigung auch nicht mehr angewandt wird (außer in verkündungsnahen Berufen wie Gemeindereferent oder Diakon). 
http://www.dbk.de/nc/presse/details/?presseid=2795

Den Vortrag habe ich überflogen und als dogmatisch weggelegt.

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## rolando

@Hermes_53:




> Zitat Hermes_53: Den Vortrag habe ich überflogen und als dogmatisch weggelegt.


So leicht kann man es sich machen. Immer wenn man sich unwiederlegbaren Daten und Fakten gegenübersieht - einfach mal mit einer aberwitzigen Begründung auf Tauchstation gehen.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Klar kann ich dagegen halten. Jeder Punkt ist polemische Hetze gegen die Kirchen. Beispiele aus'm Kopp: 

- Wenn der Staat Religionsunterricht will, soll er ihn bezahlen. Schüler, die keinen Religionsunterricht wollen, bekommen staatlich bezahlten Unterricht in Ethik.
- Die Bezahlung der Bischofsgehälter ist dauerndes geltendes Recht der Kirchen und jederzeit einklagbar. Die Bezahlung ist genau so einklag- und pfändbar wie Deine Kreditverpflichtung bei der Bank. Albern, dagegen zu polemisieren. Wenn ein Bischof ca 15T/Monat kostet ist das spottbillig gegen einen hohen Manager eines Weltkonzerns. 

Soviel zum Thema. Wir müssen uns hier nicht einigen. 
Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## rolando

@Hermes_53:




> Soviel zum Thema. Wir müssen uns hier nicht einigen.


Werden wir auch nicht. 
Ich bin schon froh, wenn Einige die hier mitlesen sensibilisiert werden und sich Gedanken zum Verhältnis Staat und Kirche machen. 
Vielleicht gelangt der Eine oder Andere, über die ihm möglicherweise seither nicht bekannten Aspekte kirchlichen Schaffens, zu neuen Einsichten.

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Michi1

Stellt euch mal vor Krnkenhäuser von Kirchlichen Träger würden keine Atheisten aufnehmen. Wie wäre dann die Wartezeit für diese und wo müssten sie hin ?

----------


## Hvielemi

"Kirchliche" Spitäler leben von den (säkularen) Kassen.
Die müssen alle Versicherten nehmen.
Da gibt es nix vorzustellen

----------


## wanderfreund

@ rolando

Wenn es auch Zufall ist, dass der "wanderfreund" auch den Namen Roland trägt, bin ich über so viel Übereinstimmung deiner Beiträge mit *meinen* Einstellungen zu der Problematik sehr erfreut! Der Thread läuft ja in der Sparte "Gesundheitspolitik....." und befasst sich mit dem Sterben. Ich befasse mich gerade trotz eines "zerschnippelten und verstrahlten Körpers, der nicht mehr richtig funktioniert und auch noch undicht ist, zwar nicht mit dem Sterben, finde aber die ganze Diskussion sehr interessant. Mir liegt im Moment die Gestaltung der Zukunft für meine Kinder und Enkelkinder mehr am Herzen und ich hoffe dafür noch etwas tun zu können. Ohne vom Thema abweichen zu wollen, aber ohne Politik funktioniert das Leben nicht. Deshalb engagiere ich mich in einer neuen Partei in Deutschland "Bündnis Grundeinkommen (BGE), deren einziges Anliegen es ist, das Thema eines bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens auf den politischen Entscheidungstisch (Bundestag) zu bekommen, weil es dazu keine Lobby gibt und Volksentscheide wie in der Schweiz nicht üblich sind. Vielleicht wäre die Nutzung des Stimmzettels zu einer Bundetagswahl, auch ein Weg, andere Themen auf die Tagesordnung zu heben? 
"helmut i" war vor 7 Jahren einer der ersten Betroffenen in diesem Forum, der mir mit Rat und Hilfe in PN's zur Seite stand. Ich habe eine hohe Achtung vor seiner Entscheidung und werde es wohl so änlich angehen, wenn es mich nicht einmal plötzlich aus dem Leben befördern sollte. An dieser Stelle nochmals *Danke!* Helmut!
Weitere Diskussionen wohl besser in der Plauderecke. Habe lange nichs geschrieben, aber manches bekomme ich erst aus dem Kopf, wenn es aufgeschrieben wurde.
Ich lese jeden Tag im Forum und danke allen Schreibern für den Eifer und den (hoffentlich immer) guten Willen, anderen zu helfen!

Roland

----------


## rolando

@ Michi:


  Kirchliche Krankenhäuser sind keine wohltätigen Einrichtungen der Kirche. Sie werden in der Regel überwiegend aus öffentlichen Mitteln finanziert, also nicht aus kirchlichen Geldern in Form von Kirchensteuer, Spenden oder anderen Einnahmen. 
Demnach hat jeder Konfessionslose einen Anspruch sich dort behandeln zu lassen. Schließlich hat er diese Einrichtungen durch seine Steuerabgaben mitfinanziert.

So verhält es sich im Übrigen auch mit kath./evang. Kindergärten  diese werden ebenfalls öffentlich finanziert und nicht durch die Kirchen. Personalmanagement und weltanschauliche Inhalte befinden sich allerdings unter kirchlichem Diktat.

Roland

----------


## rolando

*Klarstellung:*

Ich stelle keinesfalls das soziale Engagement der christlichen Kirchen in unserer Gesellschaft in Frage.


  Es stört mich allerdings deren subtile Einflussnahme auf unser Gesellschaftssystem, also auch den Personenkreis, der nicht einer christlichen Glaubensgemeinschaft angehört. 
Die Kirchen versuchen ihre christlich begründete Ethik in staatliche Gesetze/Regelungen einzubringen, die dann Gültigkeit/Verbindlichkeit für alle Menschen erlangen  eben auch für Konfessionsfreie.


  Um an dieser Stelle wieder den Faden zum Thema assistierte Sterbehilfe zu  knüpfen  hier argumentieren die Kirchen, dass Gott die Entscheidungsinstanz über Leben und Tod sei und der Mensch kein Selbstbestimmungsrecht haben sollte. 
Diese Argumentation mag für die Mitglieder einer Glaubensgemeinschaft gelten, aber gewiss nicht für Menschen mit einer anderen Weltanschauung. Für mich ist das menschliche Leben, neben der Natur, das wichtigste Gut unseres Planeten. 
Aber es gehört nach meinem humanistisch orientierten Menschenbild eben nicht einem Gott, sondern unterliegt meiner eigenen Souveränität. Deshalb möchte ich, falls mein Leben, unumkehrbar unerträglich und aussichtslos, im quälenden Siechtum zu enden droht, selbstbestimmt über die Beendigung Desselben entscheiden können. Weiterhin sollten der Umsetzung mit Medikamenten, die für ein humanes Sterben notwendig sind, keine unzumutbaren Erschwernisse auferlegt werden.


Es steht jedem Mitglied einer christlichen Glaubensgemeinschaft frei nach deren ethischen Grundsätzen zu leben und zu sterben  ich möchte jedenfalls in oben geschilderter Weise handeln dürfen, in der Hoffnung trotzdem nie davon Gebrauch machen zu müssen.


  Roland

----------


## Harald_1933

*Zustimmung

*Lieber Roland,




> Aber es gehört nach meinem humanistisch orientierten Menschenbild eben  nicht einem Gott, sondern unterliegt meiner eigenen Souveränität.  Deshalb möchte ich, falls mein Leben, unumkehrbar unerträglich und  aussichtslos, im quälenden Siechtum zu enden droht, selbstbestimmt über  die Beendigung Desselben entscheiden können. Weiterhin sollten der  Umsetzung mit Medikamenten, die für ein humanes Sterben notwendig sind,  keine unzumutbaren Erschwernisse auferlegt werden.


deutlicher, also noch verständlicher kann man es nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.

*"You´re never fully dressed without a smile"

*Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Heribert

> *Klarstellung:*
> Ich stelle keinesfalls das soziale Engagement der christlichen Kirchen in unserer Gesellschaft in Frage.


Das tust Du nicht. Du stellst lediglich das christlich ethische Gedankengut in Frage, was zumindest jetzt noch, Deinen Vorstellungen vom Weg zum selbstbestimmten Ableben nicht folgen will.
Das ist ein demokratischer Vorgang. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## rolando

Hier noch ein Link zu Äußerungen des Ethikratsvorsitzenden Dabrock (evang. Theologe) zum jüngsten Urteil des Bundesverwaltungsgericht in Sachen assistierte Sterbehilfe. In Teilen seiner Äußerungen  wird hier schon eine gewisse Voreingenommenheit deutlich. Man beachte bitte insbesondere die angefügten Kommentare zur Zusammensetzung des deutschen Ethikrats, welche die Problematik der religiösen Einflussnahme in ethischen Fragen auf unser Gesellschaftssystem nochmals aufzeigt.
http://m.aerzteblatt.de/news/73491.htm

Roland

----------


## Hvielemi

Mit antiklerikalen Parolen kommt man hier nicht weiter, zumal die Besetzung
dieses Ethikrates durchaus die religiöse Prägung der Bevölkerung (nicht des
Staates!) wiederspiegelt. Schliesslich tragen zwei grosse Parteien der
Regierungskoalition ein grosses 'C' vor sich her (ob zurecht, ist ein andre Frage).

Das Problem ist weniger die religionslastige Zusammensetzung des Ethikrates,
als die üble Tatsache, dass das Bundesverwaltungsgericht sich zur rechtssetzenden
Instanz aufschwingt, was der Justiz grundsätzlich nicht zusteht.
Der Einzelfall hatte sich ja bereits lange vor dem Urteil erledigt, und nun besteht
eine extrem unklare, verfassungswidrig entstandene Rechtslage für eine krass
eingeschränkte Sterbehilfe mittels verschreibungspflichtiger Medikamente.

Dieser unhaltbare Zustand macht ja schon neugierig auf die Urteilsbegründung.
Mehr als ein Aufforderung an Regierung und Palament, einen Gesetzesrahmen 
zu schaffen, dürfte da nicht drinstehen, wenn die Dinge richtig laufen.

Konrad

----------


## rolando

Lieber Konrad,




> Mit antiklerikalen Parolen kommt man hier nicht weiter,...


Den Versuch auf die Einflüsse/Mechanismen für Zustandekommen von Ethiknormen in Deutschland hinzuweisen,
insbesondere dies mit Zahlen und Fakten zu belegen, würde ich nicht als antiklerikales Parollieren bezeichnen.

Die bestehende Rechtslage zur assistiven Sterbehilfe ist, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, so widersprüchlich und unklar, 
dass ich im Urteil des Bundesverwaltungsgerichts nicht einen Aufschwung zur legislativen Instanz erkenne.
Vielmehr zwingt dieses Urteil nun unsere Parlamentarier dazu endlich tätig zu werden und mit entsprechenden gesetzlichen
Regelungen, sowie Ausführungsbestimmungen unterhalb der Gesetzesebene, einen, nach meiner Meinung, 
haltlosen und in sich widersprüchlichen Rechtszustand zu beenden. 
Hier noch einmal zwei Links zum Zustandekommen und den möglichen Konsequenzen des Urteils: 

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik/n.../19491400.html
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justi...-a-1137113.htm


Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Konrad, dazu: 


> Das Problem ist weniger die religionslastige Zusammensetzung des Ethikrates,
> als die üble Tatsache, dass das Bundesverwaltungsgericht sich zur rechtssetzenden
> Instanz aufschwingt, was der Justiz grundsätzlich nicht zusteht.
> Der Einzelfall hatte sich ja bereits lange vor dem Urteil erledigt, und nun besteht
> eine extrem unklare, verfassungswidrig entstandene Rechtslage für eine krass
> eingeschränkte Sterbehilfe mittels verschreibungspflichtiger Medikamente.


In D ist es üblich, dass Gerichte Recht setzen. Gesetze werden zwar nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht, sollen aber strategisch lange die Richtung bestimmen. Die Interpretation und Anwendung der Gesetze machen die Gerichte. Bundesgerichte fällen dann schon mal Urteile mit Nachwirkung. Da aber auch diese Urteile aus einem Einzelfall entstanden, können sie keine verpflichtende Auswirkung für die Zukunft oder für untere Gerichte haben. Gleichwohl werden die Urteile der Bundesgerichte natürlich wahrgenommen, zitiert und als Argument von Anwälten gerne genutzt. 

Im vorliegenden ist vielleicht die Gesetzeslage von 2002 oder 04 berücksichtigt worden, weil die kritisierte Entscheidung aus dieser Zeit stammt. Damals gab es in D noch kein Verbot geschäftsmäßiger Sterbehilfe. Also immer mal abwarten. 

Es besteht auch keine unklare Rechtslage. Jede Sache ist anders. Wenn sie vor Gericht kommt, wird ein Einzelfall entschieden. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Roland, 

Dein Link zum Spiegel führt bei mir nur auf die Homepage. Der Tagesspiegelartikel, letzter Absatz gibt gut Auskunft: 

1. Lobbyisten in Sachen Ethik sind nicht nur die Kirchen. 
2. Ärzte dürfen vom Gesetz her die Giftmischung verschreiben. 
3. Es sind die Ärzte selber, die sich die Verschreibung des Giftes verbieten. Der Gesetzgeber hat darauf keinen Einfluss. 

Mit Hinweis auf die Antwort an Konrad gibt es keinen widersprüchlichen Rechtszustand. Und eine Lex Roland wird es sicher nicht geben, besonders weil die jüngste Novelle noch gar nicht staubig ist. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Harald_1933

Im Tagesspiegel steht aber auch: *"Der Staat dürfe nicht über Leben und Tod entscheiden"* - Ja, wer denn nun?  

Gruß Harald

----------


## rolando

@Hermes_53:

Dieser Link müsste funktionieren: 
http://m.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/...www.google.de/



> Lobbyisten in Sachen Ethik sind nicht nur die Kirchen.


Habe ich auch nie behauptet. Es sind jedenfalls die Einflussreichsten. 




> Es sind die Ärzte selber, die sich die Verschreibung des Giftes verbieten. Der Gesetzgeber hat darauf keinen Einfluss.


Es sind die Ärzte*organisationen*, die ein Verbot aussprechen - kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.




> Mit Hinweis auf die Antwort an Konrad gibt es keinen widersprüchlichen Rechtszustand.


Wie bezeichnest du einen Rechtszustand bei dem assistierte Sterbehilfe zwar erlaubt ist, der Besitz von Mitteln für eine humane Umsetzung laut Betäubungsmittelgesetz strafbar ist und der legale Erwerb solcher Substanzen nicht möglich ist?  Etwa als klar und eindeutig gesetzlich geregelt?
Stell dir vor ich habe das Recht Auto zu fahren, es ist aber verboten ein Auto zu besitzen und der Kauf eines Autos ist nicht möglich.
Irgendwie kein Widerspruch, oder??? Und wie du gelegentlich zu sagen pflegst: "Wo ist das Problem? "

Gruß
Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Die Ärzteorganisation wird von den Ärzten gewählt. Also verbieten sich die Ärzte selber die Verschreibung. 

Der legale Erwerb Deiner Giftmischung ist durch Arztrezept möglich (siehe Tagesspiegel).

----------


## rolando

@Hermes_53:

Als Götterbote hast du bestimmt einen guten Draht nach oben. Vielleicht kann dir von himmlischer Stelle ein Arzt für mein Anliegen genannt werden, der gegen Anweisung seiner Standesorganisation und zudem gegen die christliche Ethik verstoßend, ggf. zur Ausstellung eines Rezeptes für NaP bereit wäre - dies müsste über das sicherlich dort angelegte Schwarzbuch für irdische Sünder relativ einfach herauszufinden sein.  :L&auml;cheln:   Wenn du das in selbiger Weise für alle wirklich Betroffenen erledigst, hätte sich die widersprüchliche Lage in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. :L&auml;cheln:  :Stirnrunzeln:  :L&auml;cheln: 

Roland

----------


## Hermes_53

Na Roland, solange Du so gut debattieren kannst wie hier, wird Dir Niemand Deine Giftmischung besorgen. 

Von meinen Kollegen hat wohl Zeus so einige mit seinen Blitzen erschlagen, Poseidon spielt gerne Schiffe versenken, Athene ist wohl eher für die Freuden im Leben der Männer zuständig. 

Die Krankheitsbezeichnung Krebs entstammt aber dem antiken Griechenland. Die Leute wurden damals wohl nicht so alt, weswegen Krebs selten war. Aber Brustkrebs gab und gibt es leider auch bei ziemlich jungen Frauen, war damals also schon bekannt. Wenn Brustkrebs nicht behandelt wird, entstehen angeblich Geschwulste auf der Haut, die die Form von Krebsen haben. Daher die Namensgebung. Für Dein Anliegen ist dann vielleicht doch die verführerische Athene zuständig?!?

Meine Kollegenschar ist also wohl nicht sehr ergiebig. 

Bleibt meine eigene Lebenserfahrung auf dieser Welt im jetzt. Versuch's mal bei Dr. Uwe Christian Arnold in Berlin. Er ist als Sterbehelfer bekannt. Es gibt sicher noch andere Ärzte, die sich über die Standesregeln im begründeten Einzelfall hinwegsetzen. Du kannst auch bei den Sterbehilfevereinen nachfragen. Auch in der Schweiz dürften Adressen deutscher Ärzte bekannt sein. 

Eine Giftmischung zu verschreiben, wird jeder Arzt genau prüfen. Im Zweifel wird er einen Kollegen konsultieren. Denn mit dem Rezept übernimmt der Arzt in jedem Fall sehr viel Verantwortung. 

Dir rate ich im Rahmen der Selbsthilfe, Dich lieber noch viele Jahre vordringlich mit Athene zu beschäftigen als mit Dr.Tod. Hat Mann mehr davon! 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Rastaman

Roland,

Dein Engagement und Deine Argumente ehren Dich. Du wirst niemand, der sich religiöser Ethik verbunden fühlt, überzeugen. Ich habe bei einer ähnlichen, früheren Diskussion den (bewußt unfreundlichen) Begriff "Religionsvereine" verwendet.

Das unschöne an den Religionsvereinen ist bekanntlich, daß sie meinen, ihre Regeln (weil historisch wertvoll, weil Mehrheiten repräsentierend, weil höhere Ethik, whatever...) sollten nicht nur für ihre Vereine gelten  da hätte ich keine Einwände  sondern für alle, und da habe ich durchaus Einwände.

----------


## rolando

Lieber Götterbote,
Ich dachte mit dem Draht nach oben eigentlich nicht an die griechische Mythologie, sondern an deinen monotheistischen Gott.



> - Athene ist wohl eher für die Freuden im Leben der Männer zuständig. 
> - Dir rate ich im Rahmen der Selbsthilfe, Dich lieber noch viele Jahre vordringlich mit Athene zu beschäftigen als mit  Dr.Tod. Hat Mann mehr davon!


Mir scheint du kennst deine eigene Götterwelt nicht und verwechselst die gute Athene mit der Aphrodite. Aber weder die Eine, noch die Andere kann mich, nach RPE-, bestrahlungs- und ADT-bedingtem Libido- und Potenzverlust,  erquicken. :L&auml;cheln:  Chloris (Göttin der blühenden Natur) oder Morpheus (Gott der Träume) wären mir deutlich näher - aber ich glaube ja nicht an Einen und schon gar nicht an viele Götter.

Übrigens habe ich keinen aktuellen Bedarf an Gift - wie ich schon geschrieben habe, hoffe ich, dass dieser Kelch an mir vorübergeht (diese Redewendung soll angeblich Jesus kreiert haben - wie du siehst sind einem kirchenkritischen Ungläubigen biblische Inhalte durchaus bekannt.) 
Es geht nach wie vor nur um die Option, die im äußersten Notfall bis jetzt jedenfalls nicht in einer praktikabler Weise zu Verfügung steht und das beunruhigt mich. 

Werde mich hiermit aus der Thematik verabschieden, ich denke die Standpunkte sind zur Genüge ausgetauscht.

Gruß 
Roland

----------

